# 13" Compound Rest Needed



## MrUnderwood08 (Aug 22, 2013)

I recently bought a CL175B 13" x 5' south bend lathe with a broken compound. I have scoured ebay and contacted south bend parts department but wanted to post up on a few forums to see if someone had a source for spare parts or ideas of how to fix. The part also looks unusual compared to catalog pictures and ebay items. I'll take a photo but length measures at 9.5.


----------



## MrUnderwood08 (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## shovel80 (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if this will help you but, I saw these on Craigs List today!

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/3993690325.html

Terry)


----------



## MrUnderwood08 (Aug 23, 2013)

UPDATE: lathe has seneca falls carriage and tailstock... NOT southbend. I did not know this when I bought it last weekend. Buyer beware I guess. Should have known better. ANYBODY ever seen anything like this? EVER? Best guess as to what this means for function and wear? I am leaning towards restoring to original condition... I NEED PARTS. Help Me. 
anic:


----------



## Splat (Aug 23, 2013)

Have you talked to Joe  http://www.plazamachinery.com/ ?  He might be able to help you out. Good luck.


----------



## MrUnderwood08 (Aug 24, 2013)

I spoke with Joe at Plaza Machinery and he is going to do the best he can to help me out. The lathe overall seems to be in very good condition. The SB serial card from grizzly shows another anomaly. It looks like the lathe may have shipped without the tailstock, saddle, apron or compound rest from the factory. Does anyone have information on purchaser: FACTORY S. 245-7. Why would it ship with just a steady rest?


----------

